# Help ID this Crypt please



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Got this Crypt from a buddy but he doesn't know what it is. I'm thinking it could be C. nurii from the looks of the patterns on the leaves. I could be wrong. What do you guys think?










Top side









Bottom


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Isn't this the one I admired last week?


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

rich815 said:


> Isn't this the one I admired last week?


Indeed it is Rich :first:


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

it looks like a c nurii.


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

looking4roselines said:


> it looks like a c nurii.


:supz: Yup it's been confirmed that it is nurii

Thanks!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

nice plant, that is next on my list, someone has it sitting aside for me, can't wait =)


----------

